# "Interesting" news........



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> By AYA BATRAWY Associated Press
> CAIRO May 22, 2012 (AP)
> 
> An Egyptian court sentenced 12 Christians to life in prison and acquitted eight Muslims on Monday in a case set off by religious tensions in the country's south.
> ...


Egypt Court Gives 12 Christians Life Sentences - ABC News

No comment :ranger:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, it would seem that in Egypt it does not take two to tango...


----------

